# Need a game in Northern VA



## Kronk (Oct 4, 2004)

Have dice, will travel - a little. Just moved into the area from Alabama.  I live near the Vienna Metro station.

Experienced gamer, age 35, seeks group for Saturday or Friday evening d20.  Most familiar with DnD...have played Midnight, 7th Seas, and others before.

Contact me at ausomtiger 'at' cox 'dot' net.

Kronk


----------



## Cyronax (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi I'm a DM for a long running group of players for D&D. We're mostly 25 and under, but we're looking for people who can clique with us and our style of play. We are fairly intensive on both roleplay and combat...it seems that its one or the other depending on the session.  

We're actually starting a new campaign this weekend for Greyhawk (starting at 6th level...3.5). Its going to be set before most of the 1st edition adventures....ala 563 CY. Castle Greyhakw...at least my version of it...will be a likely jumping off point.

C.I.D.


----------



## Kronk (Oct 8, 2004)

I have no problems with younger players.  25 is about twice as old as my wife says I act sometimes : ) Playing at cons with 13 year olds can by trying though. 

I love a good mix of roleplay and hack'n'slash.  Creating a new character sounds fun.  Send me an email with details.

ausomtiger 'at' cox 'dot' net
or
ausomtiger 'at' yahoo 'dot' com


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 8, 2004)

I was going to tentatively offer my services as well...but it appears that it's all been taken care of.  If something doesn't work out, feel free to check out the story hour in my .sig for some idea about the campaign world, and shoot me a message somewhere here on the boards.  

Cyronax, I didn't know you were in the area - did you make it up to the MD/NoVA/DC gameday?


----------



## Cyronax (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey Kronk, sent you an email about my campaign. I didn't know you were only interested in Friday and Saturday....we play Sundays. Doh!

The_Universe: Nope I didn't even know there was a gameday. I haven't been consistently on EnWorld since last winter. I'm most definetely out of the loop. 
I skimmed a few posts of your story hour though, and thought it was very cool! I'll have to sit down and read the whole thing when I have more free time. 

Are you are anyone you know interested in joining a Sunday 'old school Greyhawk' campaign?

C.I.D.


----------



## Kronk (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the note and email Cyronax.

You still have an opening The_Universe?


----------

